# ¡¡¡Iararo llegó a sus 3000 inteligentes posts!!!!!



## Fernita

*¡¡¡¡¡Es un enorme placer para mí, abrir este hilo para una *

*forera y compatriota tan inteligente y rápida!!!!! *

*¡¡¡¡TE FELICITO DE CORAZÓN!!!*


*¡¡¡POR LOS 3000 Y TODOS LOS QUE VENDRÁN!!!*

*CON TODO MI CARIÑO,*
*Fernita.*

*Aquí va un*
regalito​


----------



## Eva Maria

Querida Iararo!

Felicidades por tus 3.000 primeros posts!

¿Qué decir de ti que no sepan todos los que leen tus posts? Respuestas concisas, claras y certeras. Cuando veo que ya has respondido a un post - que además no sé cómo lo haces que siempre llegas primera! -, pienso "Si Iararo ya contestó, no hay nada qué hacer!"

You're a "woman of substance", so to say!

Sigue regalándonos tu preciada compañía!

Muchos besos (3.000 concretamente)

Eva Maria


----------



## Mate

Querida compatriota: Te felicito por tus primeros 3.000 EXCELENTES posts.

Espero que tengamos el placer de seguir contando con tu invalorable contribución en los foros.

Un saludo - Mate


----------



## Soledad Medina

*¡Felicidades, Iararo en tus fantásticos 3.000 aportes!!!!!*

*Es un honor poder felicitar a una forera tan inteligente y amable como tú.*

*Un cariñoso saludo desde Miami*
*Soledad*


----------



## heidita

Hola Iararo: No coincido mucho contigo, pero te mando un fuerte abrazo de la Madrid mejor del mundo estos días, en las fiestas de La Paloma. 

Tómate un barquillo para celebrar. Espero que te guste.

HERZLICHEN GLÜCKWUNSCH!


----------



## Rayines

*¡¡Felicitaciones Iararo, tampoco nos cruzamos mucho, pero haber llegado a los 3000 es un verdadero logro!!*


----------



## ERASMO_GALENO

Hola,

Mis felicitaciones también a Iararo, por nutrir esta comunidad con sus acertados aportes. ¡Enhorabuena!

Saludos cordiales,


----------



## Eugin

¿Qué está pasando que somos varios los que no hemos coincidido mucho contigo?? 
Sea como sea, y aunque no sea "online", es un placer leerte y aprender de tus contribuciones, así que es un honor felicitar a una compatriota en su nuevo milestone.

Gracias por estos primeros 3.000 posts... ¡ya estoy esperando los próximos mil!!! 

Un abrazote,


----------



## Iararo

*¡¡Gracias a todos por las felicitaciones!!*

Seré muy rápida para llegar con las respuestas, como dice Eva María pero si no fuera por Fernita ..., no sabía ni como llegar llegar a las Contrats pages.

Es un placer realmente poder aprender de todos ustedes. Y admiro la cantidad y calidad de sus posts ... voy por ustedes!!

Un beso grande para todos y nuevamente ¡¡MUCHAS GRACIAS POR TODO LO QUE ME DAN!!


----------

